# Help with what to do.



## Bags (Jun 11, 2017)

My son works for Uber while he is in break for college. Last night he was grabbed by a passenger who reached over his seat. He pulled over and told the guy what are you doing. The passenger then grabbed my son again. He got out of the vehicle and told the guy to get out. The man says after he has sex with him first then he will get out. My son ripped him out the car and at the same time the guy was grabbing at him trying to touch him. My son is only 5.4 160 pounds and this guy was 6.2 over 200. He left him in the road because the guy was drunk and never called anyone because he doesn't want to lose his job. Help me please because I am a dad who feels like I can find him and take care of it myself


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber generally forbids drivers from touching passengers, but if the passenger reports it to Uber anyway that he got physically touched by your son, it would probably be best if Uber had both sides of the story. If your son has dashcam footage that could also help as long as it supports the narrative that he was defending himself and doesn't incriminate him in any way.

Your son could also file a police report that he was sexually assaulted.


----------



## Bags (Jun 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Uber generally forbids drivers from touching passengers, but if the passenger reports it to Uber anyway that he got physically touched by your son, it would probably be best if Uber had both sides of the story. If your son has dashcam footage that could also help as long as it supports the narrative that he was defending himself and doesn't incriminate him in any way.
> 
> Your son could also file a police report that he was sexually assaulted.


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

As a Dad I would probably go find him and take care of it myself, because I know Fuber will not do a dam thing about it but deactivate your son.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Let it go, make sure your son carries a weapon from now on in case things get worse, pepper spray or a knife.

What's done is done, don't do anything to put yourself in jail. 

Tell your son to find a real job or work during the day when he doesn't have to deal with drunks.


----------



## Bags (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks, my son is just a young kid, he didn't even tell me he was working for Uber. Thank you. He is quitting but did contact ubber


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I would advise your son IMO to look for a job that doesn't include driving people around especially drunks. I don't have any kids but at 34 now and years working in retail etc if the shoe was on my foot I would sleep better at night if I knew my son was working in a regular store with other employees etc..


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

First I'll say that your son handled it well, but he should go one step further and find the record for the ride in his ride history and report the incident to Uber It may help prevent someone else from being put in a similar situation with this passenger in the future. I'm not sure how you would go about finding the passenger, but even if you could, anything you do to take further action could end up with you being charged as the aggressor.

Now I'm not trying to split hairs, but there's something you and your son need to understand about being an Uber driver. Your son doesn't work for Uber, he works for himself. Uber sets the rates and terms of service that both drivers and passengers agree to in order to use the app for ride-sharing, but they will not accept any responsibility for issues that come up during a ride once the users agree to the terms. That being said, your son would not lose his job by reporting physical or verbal abuse by a passenger. The most Uber would do is deactivate the passenger's account and send your son a warm fuzzy email saying thanks for letting them know. The only problem would be if the passenger reported your son first, which would likely result in your son being deactivated instead. Hence the suggestion that your son report the incident.

It's been said a thousand times on this forum, but I'll say it once again, if your son still intends to be an Uber driver after that incident, he should invest in a highly rated dashcam. When a situation comes down to driver said, passenger said, Uber will side with the paying customer every time and the driver will be presumed guilty until proven innocent. Not only will Uber side with the passenger, they'll reward them with refunds and free ride credit so some people will lie even on completely uneventful rides. That's just one of the many harsh realities of the gig.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Dashcam.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bags said:


> My son works for Uber while he is in break for college. Last night he was grabbed by a passenger who reached over his seat. He pulled over and told the guy what are you doing. The passenger then grabbed my son again. He got out of the vehicle and told the guy to get out. The man says after he fcs him first then he will get out. My son ripped him out the car and at the same time the guy was grabbing at him trying to touch him. My son is only 5.4 160 pounds and this guy was 6.2 over 200. He left him in the road because the guy was drunk and never called anyone because he doesn't want to lose his job. Help me please because I am a dad who feels like I can find him and take care of it myself


Those Uber commercials on TV really don't show the reality of this business. We are basically bouncers on wheels. There's a reason why bouncers at your local bars/clubs are usually big in stature. The majority of people that hire transportation are intoxicated. The glamour of "be your own boss, get your side hustle on and work when you want to" is just that, glamour. The reality is much different. Your son is basically a taxi driver operating for 1/3 the price.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The majority of people that hire transportation are intoxicated.



Only if you work the night shift.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Bags said:


> My son works for Uber while he is in break for college. Last night he was grabbed by a passenger who reached over his seat. He pulled over and told the guy what are you doing. The passenger then grabbed my son again. He got out of the vehicle and told the guy to get out. The man says after he fcs him first then he will get out. My son ripped him out the car and at the same time the guy was grabbing at him trying to touch him. My son is only 5.4 160 pounds and this guy was 6.2 over 200. He left him in the road because the guy was drunk and never called anyone because he doesn't want to lose his job. Help me please because I am a dad who feels like I can find him and take care of it myself


I'm a college student too, and I'm a small female. I have learned the safe areas and stick to them. If I drop off in a bad neighborhood I turn off the app and dead head out of there to a safer area. I don't wait for a pick up to get out of there. I get out of school usually at noon, so then I work the afternoons and evenings Monday through Thursday. I prefer to work the Tech and business campuses until about 6:00 pm, then I head for the upper middle class neighborhoods where these tech workers live and work those to about 8:00 pm. Friday and Saturday nights I work til about 1:00 am. I carry Bear Mace in my drivers door pocket, as well as a stun gun. If someone reached over the second time, they would have got zapped, and the cops would have been called. If your son doesn't have a dash cam, remind him to think fast, and turn on his phone's camera (selfie way facing) and start video recording. At the very least he'll get audio of the situation.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I carry Bear Mace in my drivers door pocket, as well as a stun gun.


You might reconsider this. I carried bear mace for years working in the national parks, but I don't think i would turn it on a human. My understanding is the concentrations are so high you could kill a person with it. Not to mention that stuff is made to cloud, you are also gonna get seriously dosed if you spray that in a car. Interior would be a complete disaster too.
The pepper gel spray seems like the way to go for indoor combat.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I would tell your son he isn't allowed to work for uber anymore...

It's way too dangerous.


I'd have to say on a scale of Picking mushrooms (1) to The Marines (10) i would rate it a 7 for dangerous situations.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bags said:


> My son works for Uber while he is in break for college. Last night he was grabbed by a passenger who reached over his seat. He pulled over and told the guy what are you doing. The passenger then grabbed my son again. He got out of the vehicle and told the guy to get out. The man says after he fcs him first then he will get out. My son ripped him out the car and at the same time the guy was grabbing at him trying to touch him. My son is only 5.4 160 pounds and this guy was 6.2 over 200. He left him in the road because the guy was drunk and never called anyone because he doesn't want to lose his job. Help me please because I am a dad who feels like I can find him and take care of it myself


Your son made a bad call. He should have exited the car and called the police for assistance.

If I were you, I would NOT contact that rider, just let it go and hope nothing becomes of it.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I would tell your son he isn't allowed to work for uber anymore...
> 
> It's way too dangerous.
> 
> I'd have to say on a scale of Picking mushrooms (1) to The Marines (10) i would rate it a 7 for dangerous situations.


I've been in this biz a long long time, and I've never once been accosted by anyone. It's surely a rare thing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Your son made a bad call. He should have exited the car and called the police for assistance.
> 
> If I were you, I would NOT contact that rider, just let it go and hope nothing becomes of it.
> 
> I've been in this biz a long long time, and I've never once been accosted by anyone. It's surely a rare thing.


I've been doing the taxi game a long time as well... There's 4 kinds of issues that occur...
You get at least 100 times more often as each catagory goes down...

IE 1,000,000 cheats to 10,000 accidents to 100 drunken belligerent incidents to 1 robbery ect

1. People cheating you or just taking off running (this includes a various slew of scams with uber)
2. Car accidents (no comment, but nothing my fault.. Florida drivers suck, especially when they are drunk)
3. Random belligerent assaults (virtually always involving drugs, mostly alchohol (i've had 2 in my career)




4. robbery/carjacking with or without murder (hasn't happened yet)


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I'm a college student too, and I'm a small female. I have learned the safe areas and stick to them. If I drop off in a bad neighborhood I turn off the app and dead head out of there to a safer area. I don't wait for a pick up to get out of there. I get out of school usually at noon, so then I work the afternoons and evenings Monday through Thursday. I prefer to work the Tech and business campuses until about 6:00 pm, then I head for the upper middle class neighborhoods where these tech workers live and work those to about 8:00 pm. Friday and Saturday nights I work til about 1:00 am. I carry Bear Mace in my drivers door pocket, as well as a stun gun. If someone reached over the second time, they would have got zapped, and the cops would have been called. If your son doesn't have a dash cam, remind him to think fast, and turn on his phone's camera (selfie way facing) and start video recording. At the very least he'll get audio of the situation.


Your profiling poor neighborhoods. Shame on you. My best and Most respectful riders have been from the so called bad neighborhoods! I'm a female and I drive nights in Miami. My worst passengers come from wealthy neighborhoods. Please STOP profiling! You shouldn't be driving if you're scared!


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

You should definitely not drive where you don't feel comfortable, period.
I'm a big boy who has been in quite a few physical altercations and am armed with battle tools and ready for action at all times; nevertheless I avoid certain areas. Walmart is one of them.
I deadhead out of places all the time. I would rather be less busy and safer. 
This here is a crazy world we live in.
Airports seem safe- everyone I've met going to and from was civil and courteous. Some folks focus on airports and apparently do ok. 
Mornings seem safer to me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Statia said:


> Your profiling poor neighborhoods. Shame on you.


Famous last words.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> You might reconsider this. I carried bear mace for years working in the national parks, but I don't think i would turn it on a human. My understanding is the concentrations are so high you could kill a person with it. Not to mention that stuff is made to cloud, you are also gonna get seriously dosed if you spray that in a car. Interior would be a complete disaster too.
> The pepper gel spray seems like the way to go for indoor combat.


 Thanks.
A police officer told me to carry it. He told me it's the same strength as what they carry. He said of course you don't empty the can in their face. 2 squirts and they are down and will remember it for 3 days. I would never spray in my car. Stun gun them in my car, get out with keys and phone and call the cops. If they get out of the car and come for me to attack me before the cops get there, I'm bear Macing them.



Statia said:


> Your profiling poor neighborhoods. Shame on you. My best and Most respectful riders have been from the so called bad neighborhoods! I'm a female and I drive nights in Miami. My worst passengers come from wealthy neighborhoods. Please STOP profiling! You shouldn't be driving if you're scared!


Girl.....did you think I was from Upper West Side Manhattan? I'm from Bensonhurst, got family in the South Bronx, Hells Kitchen, Red Hook, Southside Queens, and Jackson Heights. I hung out in all those places. Also I've walked through Central Park at dusk. Oh AND I walked throughout Miami at dusk and after dark. Only danger I found there was a some locals told me I was standing too close to a water canal. I was giving the OP advice because HE was concerned about his son. But I'm also not a fool either. Why be in a bad neighborhood any longer than I have too? You don't know my background.

Also do you know I'm a former Semi Truck driver and I drove all 48 continental U.S States alone? Shifted my own 10 speed manual transmission, lashed my own tarps, cranked my own landing gear, locked my own containers to the chassis, also drove double hazmat gasoline tankers........Girl fall back!


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> You might reconsider this. I carried bear mace for years working in the national parks, but I don't think i would turn it on a human. My understanding is the concentrations are so high you could kill a person with it. Not to mention that stuff is made to cloud, you are also gonna get seriously dosed if you spray that in a car. Interior would be a complete disaster too.
> The pepper gel spray seems like the way to go for indoor combat.


Foam is the application you're looking for. We use that when transporting inmates to medical facilities or on any other run.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> Foam is the application you're looking for. We use that when transporting inmates to medical facilities or on any other run.


Foam? What's this and where do I get it? I was concerned about the bear mace, so I asked a cop, but he was young, maybe a rookie. I told him my concern was on the bear mace label it states, " It's unlawful to use this product for any purpose other than its intended use" So therefore I was concerned about possibly killing someone and/or being prosecuted. That's when the cop pointed to his hip and said what they carry is the same strength. ( I miss spoke earlier, he said it's the same strength, but he didn't say it was the same thing.) But he did say I was ok to use it if I'm in fear for my life, and that it won't kill anybody, just make them very, very sorry.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

*Bear spray* has a much lower concentration of oleoresin capsicum, and should only be *used* as a *bear* deterrent. Pepper *spray* is a self defense weapon intended to incapacitate *human* threats, and it is very effective at doing this due to its higher concentration of oleoresin capsicum.

We use the "top cop" brand but this will work
https://www.sabrered.com/pepper-spray/sabre-red-home-defense-pepper-spray-0


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> *Bear spray* has a much lower concentration of oleoresin capsicum, and should only be *used* as a *bear* deterrent. Pepper *spray* is a self defense weapon intended to incapacitate *human* threats, and it is very effective at doing this due to its higher concentration of oleoresin capsicum.
> 
> We use the "top cop" brand but this will work
> https://www.sabrered.com/pepper-spray/sabre-red-home-defense-pepper-spray-0


Perfect! Thank you so much. I will get some ASAP, and I love that its only $13.99. My bear Mace was over $30.00, but I do actually go hiking locally in the Olympic and Cascade Mountain ranges so I will retire my Bear Mace from my car immediately , and clip it on my hiking backpack were it belongs. Thanks again


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Statia said:


> Your profiling poor neighborhoods. Shame on you. My best and Most respectful riders have been from the so called bad neighborhoods! I'm a female and I drive nights in Miami. My worst passengers come from wealthy neighborhoods. Please STOP profiling! You shouldn't be driving if you're scared!


I encourage everyone with a shred of common sense to ignore your blathering and stay away from bad neighborhoods with high crime rates. Don't let polyanna get you hurt.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Famous last words.


exactly. Is it worth your life to show the world how progressive and tolerant you are? 

profiling is smart and can save your life.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> *Bear spray* has a much lower concentration of oleoresin capsicum, and should only be *used* as a *bear* deterrent. Pepper *spray* is a self defense weapon intended to incapacitate *human* threats, and it is very effective at doing this due to its higher concentration of oleoresin capsicum.
> 
> We use the "top cop" brand but this will work
> https://www.sabrered.com/pepper-spray/sabre-red-home-defense-pepper-spray-0


That chart on your link shows bear spray concentrations at the highest degree...
Anyways, bear spray is better than no spray, should there be need.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> That chart on your link shows bear spray concentrations at the highest degree...
> Anyways, bear spray is better than no spray, should there be need.


Pretty sure bear spray is illegal to use on humans and I wouldn't carry it personally.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Statia said:


> Your profiling poor neighborhoods. Shame on you. My best and Most respectful riders have been from the so called bad neighborhoods! I'm a female and I drive nights in Miami. My worst passengers come from wealthy neighborhoods. Please STOP profiling! You shouldn't be driving if you're scared!


I have more safety issues from the drunks from the clubs than i have from people in the not so great neighborhoods.

For me during the slow season, the difference between making good money and sitting on my A doing nothing not making didly is going out to these neighborhoods.

I had a half a dozen fares from a neighborhood nicknamed.. Crime hills" last night... They all paid and i even made about $20 in tips from them.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've been doing the taxi game a long time as well... There's 4 kinds of issues that occur...
> You get at least 100 times more often as each catagory goes down...
> 
> IE 1,000,000 cheats to 10,000 accidents to 100 drunken belligerent incidents to 1 robbery ect
> ...


You can drastically reduce the odds of being one of these stats by good screening ( lock doors, crack window, a few words with the potential rider to get a "vibe", before you let in, you gut instincts are probably worth trusting ). The odds of bad riders are much less with Uber ( due to tracking, uber having info on rider, no cash, etc ) than with a taxi. Run outs a non issue, and robbery? Who's going to rob an Uber driver who is not likely to be carrying much cash? Sure, it might happen, no doubt you an find an example of someone robbed and assaulted ( due to millions of Uber rides, far more than any taxi company in history due to size, and in my day when I drove a taxi, there was no internet ) but I doubt any where near as much as a taxi. Taxi drivers in NYC are far more likely to get robbed than in San Diego, so where you live makes a big difference. Yes, taxi driving is considered, statistically, to be even more dangerous than being a cop.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> You can drastically reduce the odds of being one of these stats by good screening ( lock doors, crack window, a few words with the potential rider to get a "vibe", before you let in, you gut instincts are probably worth trusting ). The odds of bad riders are much less with Uber ( due to tracking, uber having info on rider, no cash, etc ) than with a taxi. Run outs a non issue, and robbery? Who's going to rob an Uber driver who is not likely to be carrying much cash? Sure, it might happen, no doubt you an find an example of someone robbed and assaulted ( due to millions of Uber rides, far more than any taxi company in history due to size, and in my day when I drove a taxi, there was no internet ) but I doubt any where near as much as a taxi. Taxi drivers in NYC are far more likely to get robbed than in San Diego, so where you live makes a big difference. Yes, taxi driving is considered, statistically, to be even more dangerous than being a cop.


Runners have been replaced by support scammers...

same basic idea...

The passengers get's their ride for free and you never get paid..

Honestly my experience tells me there are MORE people willing to try to scam uber out of money (and therefore stealing money back from you) than are willing to try to run out on their cab fare.

The big thing that happens to me is i get shorted less than $1.00 or every now and then. If i carried a roll of quarters so i could give exact exact change i could probobly get half of it back, but i just can't care that much about 20, 40, 60 or 80c to be bothered.

But like i said, out of the entire time i've been doing this i've had maybe $400-500 in unpaid trips total, and just a couple of drunken morons.

Robbery is very rare once you put in rules requiring taxis to accept credit.

Grand total, uber's a bigger obstacle to making money than all the scammers and thieves are.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Runners have been replaced by support scammers...
> 
> same basic idea...
> 
> ...


You are being robbed, every day you drive, not by riders, but by UBER.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> Pretty sure bear spray is illegal to use on humans and I wouldn't carry it personally.


Do you really care about "illegal" when your are defending your life, or your body from anal stretching?
Personally, I would have beat the snot outta him and left him in a heap in the gutter. Then sent an email to Uber saying that "passenger was acting inappropriately an I ended the trip early and left him in the 3600 block of Main Street. Please don't match me to him in the future."
Never admit to anything ... he was in good shape when I drove away. Prove different.

Period.

PS. I keep a break down q-stick in the rail between my seat and the door jam. BOTH halves. If you have one half, it is a weapon. If you have both halves, it is a pool stick. The heavy half is a very effective weapon. When I drove cab I had one that had more than one set of teeth marks in it. Short, easy to swing even in a car, will reach the back seat, weighted right -- great piece of equipment. And, if they drunk, even a little guy can take care of the situation.
I have fought 'little guys' before. One of the worst likkins I ever took was by someone who I outweighed by 50 lbs. I couldn't touch him. He was just too fast. If I coulda connected just _*one *_shot I'd of taken him out, but he was just too quick.
We ended up good friends after that. LoL.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> exactly. Is it worth your life to show the world how progressive and tolerant you are?
> 
> profiling is smart and can save your life.


Common sense and good judge of character works just as good. Profiling makes you racist. There's a difference. Perfect example why would a police officer shoot a behavioral therapist while taking care of his autistic patient. But because it was in a lesser fortunate neighborhood I assume that the therapist was profiled. Shall we move onto Trayvon Martin and how he lost his life because of a profiling? I guess you must think Obama was a thug too.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Do you really care about "illegal" when your are defending your life


You use any and everything at hand to neutralize the perp, agreed. 
But why not make sure all your tools are legal sqeaky clean in the event court hearings follow your actions?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> You use any and everything at hand to neutralize the perp, agreed.
> But why not make sure all your tools are legal sqeaky clean in the event court hearings follow your actions?


I am a simple man. I believe in dealing with one emergency at a time.
When facing assault from a dirtbag, I will use the best tool(s).
When facing assault from the District Attorney, I use an attorney (the best tool).
First things first. Be alive, and unstretched when you first meet with your atty.
If you think that the system in SF will do anything to a ****** bag like him for assaulting you -- you are so wrong.

I will trust a jury of MY neighbors. But then, I don't live in The People's Republic of San Francisco. I live in a town that believes in the Constitution of the United States, and the GOD given right to defend yourself.

BTW: A God given right is a right that is NOT abridgeable or amendable by any government. It is a God given right.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks.
> A police officer told me to carry it. He told me it's the same strength as what they carry. He said of course you don't empty the can in their face. 2 squirts and they are down and will remember it for 3 days. I would never spray in my car. Stun gun them in my car, get out with keys and phone and call the cops. If they get out of the car and come for me to attack me before the cops get there, I'm bear Macing them.
> 
> Girl.....did you think I was from Upper West Side Manhattan? I'm from Bensonhurst, got family in the South Bronx, Hells Kitchen, Red Hook, Southside Queens, and Jackson Heights. I hung out in all those places. Also I've walked through Central Park at dusk. Oh AND I walked throughout Miami at dusk and after dark. Only danger I found there was a some locals told me I was standing too close to a water canal. I was giving the OP advice because HE was concerned about his son. But I'm also not a fool either. Why be in a bad neighborhood any longer than I have too? You don't know my background.
> ...


 I really could care less what you've done in your past or where you're from and obviously you are in a tourist spot when you are in Miami but if you really went to get down and dirty I am not from Miami I was born and raised in Boston Massachusetts and could tell you a lot of stories about my past as well but I don't think that's what the point is here the point is here is that you guys are profiling a neighborhood when a young man almost got raped. Please tell me where in the original post it says anything about picking up a passenger in a poor neighborhood please tell me The real point is that this rider needs to be reported because guess what he's going to try to do it again to somebody else and he's walking around free. No where in the post does it talk about color of skin nor does it talk about neighborhoods so whoever had the bright idea of talking about bad neighborhood and trying to pin it onto this young man who almost got raped really need to re-read the post again


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Statia said:


> IThe real point is that this rider needs to be reported because guess what he's going to try to do it again to somebody else and he's walking around free.


Report to who?
The cops can't and won't do a thing about it.

Unless the victim is black, or gay, or female, or ANYTHING other than white and male.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Statia said:


> Common sense and good judge of character works just as good. Profiling makes you racist. There's a difference. Perfect example why would a police officer shoot a behavioral therapist while taking care of his autistic patient. But because it was in a lesser fortunate neighborhood I assume that the therapist was profiled. Shall we move onto Trayvon Martin and how he lost his life because of a profiling? I guess you must think Obama was a thug too.


profiling _is _common sense. I end up in a shit crime-riddled neighborhood? I use common sense and get the hell our of there. I use crime statistics to make my assumptions. I know people like you don't like facts as they get in the way of your feelings but the fact is certain groups commit crime at a higher rate than others. Those certain groups tend to live in poor neighborhoods. Sorry that our common sense has offended your delicate sensibilities snowflake. I think Obama was just another corrupt politician just like bush and the gang and the rest of them, so yes, thug might be an appropriate term one would use.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Report to who?
> The cops can't and won't do a thing about it.
> 
> Unless the victim is black, or gay, or female, or ANYTHING other than white and male.


The rider can definitely be reported to Uber and to the local authorities whether they do something about it or not is not the point at least you're raising awareness.



heynow321 said:


> profiling _is _common sense. I end up in a shit crime-riddled neighborhood? I use common sense and get the hell our of there. I use crime statistics to make my assumptions. I know people like you don't like facts as they get in the way of your feelings but the fact is certain groups commit crime at a higher rate than others. Those certain groups tend to live in poor neighborhoods. Sorry that our common sense has offended your delicate sensibilities snowflake. I think Obama was just another corrupt politician just like bush and the gang and the rest of them, so yes, thug might be an appropriate term one would use.


My feelings are far from offended my dear honestly your opinion does not affect who I am but needless to say again I go back to the same thing there is a male rapist out there riding around taking Uber's threatening to rape Uber drivers. Please tell me what that has to do with the neighborhood or the color of someone's skin? Like you said stick to the facts. Seems your feathers have been ruffled and you're letting everybody know that you're racist. Congrats!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_The rider can definitely be reported to Uber and to the local authorities whether they do something about it or not is not the point at least you're raising awareness._

Did you miss my second sentence?
Cops won't do anything about it. And (BREAKING NEWS) Uber doesn't care.

Raising awareness? Oh, everyone will cluck and shake their heads and agree that "it's just awful", but, so what? How is that going to help you?

You sound young. Are you young?
Nothing wrong with that, mind you, wish I was young again. But, I'd also wish to keep the wisdom (and scars) I have achieved at the same time. That wisdom tells me to rely on ME. Not cops. Not Uber. ME.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Did you miss my second sentence?
> Cops won't do anything about it. And (BREAKING NEWS) Uber doesn't care.
> 
> Raising awareness? Oh, everyone will cluck and shake their heads and agree that "it's just awful", but, so what? How is that going to help you?
> ...


Uber will take action. I speak from personal experience. I'm far from young. 47 years old. Or you can watch my documentary that will be coming out soon


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Statia said:


> The rider can definitely be reported to Uber and to the local authorities whether they do something about it or not is not the point at least you're raising awareness.
> 
> My feelings are far from offended my dear honestly your opinion does not affect who I am but needless to say again I go back to the same thing there is a male rapist out there riding around taking Uber's threatening to rape Uber drivers. Please tell me what that has to do with the neighborhood or the color of someone's skin? Like you said stick to the facts. Seems your feathers have been ruffled and you're letting everybody know that you're racist. Congrats!!!


the great thing about people like you is you've completely watered down the word racist as the word has lost all its meaning now from your overuse of it. Congrats. You've actively hurt victims of real racism and you've helped the true racists of the world get away with it as less and less people turn their head when they hear the word "racist". Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Statia said:


> Uber will take action. I speak from personal experience. I'm far from young. 47 years old. Or you can watch my documentary that will be coming out soon


If that's your pix - you are a MILF my dear. And I mean that will all respect.

Uber will TELL you they'll do something. They will blow lots of smoke up your pant leg. In the end, they will do what they need to do to protect themselves, not you. It is YOUR job to protect you

Let me know when your documentary is done - mebe we can get together for a provide viewing ... I will bring a nice bottle of wine, and some herb. Wadda ya say?


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> the great thing about people like you is you've completely watered down the word racist as the word has lost all its meaning now from your overuse of it. Congrats. You've actively hurt victims of real racism and you've helped the true racists of the world get away with it as less and less people turn their head when they hear the word "racist". Give yourself a pat on the back.[/QUOT





heynow321 said:


> the great thing about people like you is you've completely watered down the word racist as the word has lost all its meaning now from your overuse of it. Congrats. You've actively hurt victims of real racism and you've helped the true racists of the world get away with it as less and less people turn their head when they hear the word "racist". Give yourself a pat on the back.


like I said watch out for my documentary



UberBastid said:


> If that's your pix - you are a MILF my dear. And I mean that will all respect.
> 
> Uber will TELL you they'll do something. They will blow lots of smoke up your pant leg. In the end, they will do what they need to do to protect themselves, not you. It is YOUR job to protect you
> 
> Let me know when your documentary is done - mebe we can get together for a provide viewing ... I will bring a nice bottle of wine, and some herb. Wadda ya say?


Wow ur acting like 90% of my passengers. Let me guess tips included. Lmao! By the way I have no problems in protecting myself. Anyways at the end of the day if it's going to happen it's going to happen I mean look what happened to that uber driver that got hacked up by machete from a 15-year-old kid. Who would of thought?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Statia said:


> I really could care less what you've done in your past or where you're from and obviously you are in a tourist spot when you are in Miami but if you really went to get down and dirty I am not from Miami I was born and raised in Boston Massachusetts and could tell you a lot of stories about my past as well but I don't think that's what the point is here the point is here is that you guys are profiling a neighborhood when a young man almost got raped. Please tell me where in the original post it says anything about picking up a passenger in a poor neighborhood please tell me The real point is that this rider needs to be reported because guess what he's going to try to do it again to somebody else and he's walking around free. No where in the post does it talk about color of skin nor does it talk about neighborhoods so whoever had the bright idea of talking about bad neighborhood and trying to pin it onto this young man who almost got raped really need to re-read the post again


WOW, it took you 22 hrs to Google a witty comeback for me. Google harder next time cuz See I DID read the original post. I read it several times. And in the OP, it was NEVER said that the guy's son was in a POOR or ETHNIC neighborhood. That was YOU that equated bad neighborhood with those two terms. As a matter of fact...EVERY poster's response thereafter NEVER stated that a bad neighborhood = poor or ethnic neighborhood.
Bags, Rider, Lee239, tryingforthat 5star, SEPA_UberDude, El Cemento, SEAL Team 5.....................................NOBODY BUT YOU! YOU brought it up. You rang the bell now you don't like how loud the bell clapped back. I said I PREFER to work the tech areas and the neighborhoods they live in..........so...are all tech workers White? Are they the only ones smart enough to do Tech? Is that the part I missed?

OK cuz up here, 75% of Tech workers are people of color, and in my case, I prefer to work tech areas because of the long rides and tips, which I get. Now my experience in NY, a bad area has no color, and once again....stop acting like you know something about me. NO I wasn't in any damn tourist area! I parked my truck at the Sunrise Truck Stop, you know the one...where they have to have the trucks and drivers stay inside of a 15 foot fence with razor wire all around the top of it due to all the cargo theft, attempted robberies, and hijacking of drivers w/freight. The one where they have to have the security guards do an hourly drive through and the police do hourly drive bys.......yeah THAT place. So I wanted some authentic Cuban food, so I left my truck secured within the gates, and I walked near 3 miles til I found a nice "Hole in the Wall" place. K?

Now, I don't care if your from Boston but I will tell you with that me being Italian, Apache, and Irish, my skin is about two shades darker than yours, and my Lion's mane of wild red curly hair would never have me mistaken for White, so don't preach to me about being profiled. Nobody on this board ever said anything about the tragedy of Trayvon Martin or Obama's heritage. You are really reaching girl....once again FALL BACK!

This is a board where we agree or disagree. Mears Troll Number 4 didn't agree with me, and I can respect that, cuz but he/she didn't feel like they needed to try to throw shame on me to do that, So don't get yourself all hyped up on some keyboard courage and come here and try to call me out on some perceived character flaws when you don't even know for sure WTF we are talking about.

You want to drive Meth-Valley, or Hooker Highway, (which can be any color) by all means please do. Make sure you give them that look in your profile pict too. Maybe the dairy industry will bring back the "Missing" faces on the milk cartons just for you. You think those people in those shiny black corporate Uber headquarter buildings will care if you do? Or If something happens to you? Any mention of you will last as long a a Fly Fart in that building. The only way you will stay relevant would be if the janitor comes across your "Missing" story in the local paper while he's sitting on the toilet. Meanwhile two stalls down Travis just ran out of toilet paper so he's going to use your story to wipe his...............

Let me stop , but girl you really stepped in it. I'd mail you a shovel to dig yourself out but I think you need a Back Ho.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> WOW, it took you 22 hrs to Google a witty comeback for me. Google harder next time cuz See I DID read the original post. I read it several times. And in the OP, it was NEVER said that the guy's son was in a POOR or ETHNIC neighborhood. That was YOU that equated bad neighborhood with those two terms. As a matter of fact...EVERY poster's response thereafter NEVER stated that a bad neighborhood = poor or ethnic neighborhood.
> Bags, Rider, Lee239, tryingforthat 5star, SEPA_UberDude, El Cemento, SEAL Team 5.....................................NOBODY BUT YOU! YOU brought it up. You rang the bell now you don't like how loud the bell clapped back. I said I PREFER to work the tech areas and the neighborhoods they live in..........so...are all tech workers White? Are they the only ones smart enough to do Tech? Is that the part I missed?
> 
> OK cuz up here, 75% of Tech workers are people of color, and in my case, I prefer to work tech areas because of the long rides and tips, which I get. Now my experience in NY, a bad area has no color, and once again....stop acting like you know something about me. NO I wasn't in any damn tourist area! I parked my truck at the Sunrise Truck Stop, you know the one...where they have to have the trucks and drivers stay inside of a 15 foot fence with razor wire all around the top of it due to all the cargo theft, attempted robberies, and hijacking of drivers w/freight. The one where they have to have the security guards do an hourly drive through and the police do hourly drive bys.......yeah THAT place. So I wanted some authentic Cuban food, so I left my truck secured within the gates, and I walked near 3 miles til I found a nice "Hole in the Wall" place. K?
> ...


.

You might consider seeing a psychiatrist sounds like you need one. Haters are gonna hate! You just became a part of my fan club congratulations! Girl power!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Statia said:


> .
> 
> You might consider seeing a psychiatrist sounds like you need one


Meh................Google is not your friend today, and your not Taylor Swift. Good song though. Now you got it going through my head. "haters gonna hate, hate hate....."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Statia said:


> like I said watch out for my documentary
> 
> Wow ur acting like 90% of my passengers. Let me guess tips included. Lmao! By the way I have no problems in protecting myself. Anyways at the end of the day if it's going to happen it's going to happen I mean look what happened to that uber driver that got hacked up by machete from a 15-year-old kid. Who would of thought?


It's true, if someone is hell bent to hurt someone else, there is little one can do.
It's the opportunist, the predator that senses weakness. Or makes the error of mistaking civilized for weakness. Those are the animals we can protect ourselves against. And, I show no mercy to them. I squash them, or they squash me. That's the only two outcomes possible.

And once it clicks in my mind that violence is inevitable ... I am sure to be the first to jump. If you can break someone's nose with the first punch -- it's over. Fight is over. Be the first with the most. And, don't stop till they can't move. Don't let them up.

Rethink my offer of the private screening. I really like documentaries.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Meh................Google is not your friend today, and your not Taylor Swift. Good song though.


 As a matter fact you're right the OP did not mention neighborhood it was you who did you were the one who started that topic. Seriously grow up



UberBastid said:


> It's true, if someone is hell bent to hurt someone else, there is little one can do.
> It's the opportunist, the predator that senses weakness. Or makes the error of mistaking civilized for weakness. Those are the animals we can protect ourselves against. And, I show no mercy to them. I squash them, or they squash me. That's the only two outcomes possible.
> 
> And once it clicks in my mind that violence is inevitable ... I am sure to be the first to jump. If you can break someone's nose with the first punch -- it's over. Fight is over. Be the first with the most. And, don't stop till they can't move. Don't let them up.
> ...


 Little girls play with mace they don't realize that it can backfire on them inside a car but us big girls know better than that.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Statia said:


> As a matter fact you're right the OP did not mention neighborhood it was you who did you were the one who started that topic. Seriously grow up


Noooooo.........My post does not equate BAD neighborhood with poor or ethnic. You OK? You need a break Taylor?


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Noooooo.........My post does not equate BAD neighborhood with poor or ethnic. You OK? You need a break Taylor?


 You clearly say middle-class neighborhood are you blind? You're basically saying you don't do pick ups at lower class neighborhood. But again you didn't stick to what the original poster was talking about did you had how to make it about you. Your attention seeking skills are on point. Bye Felicia. I will no longer entertain your nonsense'


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Statia said:


> You clearly say middle-class neighborhood are you blind? You're basically saying you don't do pick ups at lower class neighborhood. But again you didn't stick to what the original poster was talking about did you had how to make it about you. Your attention seeking skills are on point


OK so I feel like I'm on a merry go round. I already told you I PREFER to work wealthy areas. Never said what color they were.
I never said a bad area was/ equaled a poor area. I just like wealthy areas. That's my choice. My money. Bad areas around here, like NY have no color. Now the OP would probably be more comfortable with his son driving around Microsoft Employees and there's more money in that so he won't have to be out so late. By the OP's post, I took the rider to be a belligerent drunk. Race, or Wealth never crossed my mind. YOU BROUGHT UP POOR = BAD. YOU took it to that level. Go get your reading glasses, and WTF was all that crap about Trayvon and Obama?? What does THAT have to do with the OP?

See that's your problem, Using words like Basically, and Obviously.



Statia said:


> You clearly say middle-class neighborhood are you blind? You're basically saying you don't do pick ups at lower class neighborhood. But again you didn't stick to what the original poster was talking about did you had how to make it about you. Your attention seeking skills are on point. Bye Felicia. I will no longer entertain your nonsense'


Oh look.......she's back on Google. That quote came from the movie Friday.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> You can drastically reduce the odds of being one of these stats by good screening ( lock doors, crack window, a few words with the potential rider to get a "vibe", before you let in, you gut instincts are probably worth trusting ). The odds of bad riders are much less with Uber ( due to tracking, uber having info on rider, no cash, etc ) than with a taxi. Run outs a non issue, and robbery? Who's going to rob an Uber driver who is not likely to be carrying much cash? Sure, it might happen, no doubt you an find an example of someone robbed and assaulted ( due to millions of Uber rides, far more than any taxi company in history due to size, and in my day when I drove a taxi, there was no internet ) but I doubt any where near as much as a taxi. Taxi drivers in NYC are far more likely to get robbed than in San Diego, so where you live makes a big difference. Yes, taxi driving is considered, statistically, to be even more dangerous than being a cop.


Expect Uber is bringing cash into the game now, so that statement may not be true soon.

https://www.uber.com/blog/colorado/cash-colorado-springs/



Statia said:


> Common sense and good judge of character works just as good. Profiling makes you racist. There's a difference. Perfect example why would a police officer shoot a behavioral therapist while taking care of his autistic patient. But because it was in a lesser fortunate neighborhood I assume that the therapist was profiled. Shall we move onto Trayvon Martin and how he lost his life because of a profiling? I guess you must think Obama was a thug too.


Common sense and good judgement is profiling! I don't care if I'm picking someone up at a ritz Carlton. If someone is walking towards my car with a wife beater, pants down to their ankles and a hoody over their head in July, my tail is out of there. And btw some of my worst experiences in bad neighborhoods have been in predominately white neighborhoods I.e. trailer parks, those people are some scary folk


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Statia said:


> Your profiling poor neighborhoods. Shame on you. My best and Most respectful riders have been from the so called bad neighborhoods! I'm a female and I drive nights in Miami. My worst passengers come from wealthy neighborhoods. Please STOP profiling! You shouldn't be driving if you're scared!


One of my best friends has a sister who is a cop, who is married to another cop. She's white, he is black, built and tough as nails (and obviously armed with the typical cop hardware), and even HE won't stay in certain areas of the city when called into them. His superiors even tell these Constables to 'get in and get out' because of the danger. This is in Toronto, I can only imagine what American cities would be like.

I think she's wise to avoid areas her gut tells her to avoid. Profiled or not.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I assume he did not have a dash cam but he needs to install one immediately. Your son should have called the police and reported the assault and later reported it to Uber as well. Your son should have some kind of self-defense device that is legal in your State. Hornet spray is pretty good for getting an attacker to stop but the best thing is to stop, try to get the passenger to leave and exit your car if necessary. Again, call 911 and report an assault in progress. You can use your car as a shield to stay away from the aggressor and if he gets out to chase you, you should be able to get back inside to be safe and hopefully drive a safe distance away. I would still be waiting for police to arrive, however. Get the dash cam and then hope you never have a need for it again.


----------



## MarcoExpress (May 11, 2017)

#1 rule in uber have your local police on speed dial.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Bags said:


> My son works for Uber while he is in break for college. Last night he was grabbed by a passenger who reached over his seat. He pulled over and told the guy what are you doing. The passenger then grabbed my son again. He got out of the vehicle and told the guy to get out. The man says after he fcs him first then he will get out. My son ripped him out the car and at the same time the guy was grabbing at him trying to touch him. My son is only 5.4 160 pounds and this guy was 6.2 over 200. He left him in the road because the guy was drunk and never called anyone because he doesn't want to lose his job. Help me please because I am a dad who feels like I can find him and take care of it myself


These kinds of things happen inside Uber, Its best your son(shortie) use what his mamma gave him to score a few extra bucks here and there







to help with the college


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's way too dangerous.
> 
> I'd have to say on a scale of Picking mushrooms (1) to The Marines (10) i would rate it a 7 for dangerous situations.


I rate 11pm and later an 8, 
3pm to 10pm a 6, 
6am to 10am a 4.


----------



## ZeeDreamLife (Apr 21, 2017)

Do as I do- every uber driver needs to carry a damn taser with them. Someone grabs me, I grab the taser from the side of my seat and crack it off once. Shows them I'm not playing. 

No one has grabbed me or messed with me- mostly because I inform them I have a taser in the first place.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

ZeeDreamLife said:


> Do as I do- every uber driver needs to carry a damn taser with them. Someone grabs me, I grab the taser from the side of my seat and crack it off once. Shows them I'm not playing.
> 
> No one has grabbed me or messed with me- mostly because I inform them I have a taser in the first place.


I have a really cool one that's actually a flashlight and a taser. You can't even tell it's a taser


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Bottom line:
Most of the time a victim is a victim because they do SOMETHING to PROFILE THEMSELVES as a victim.
I've been all over. Through all neighborhoods of New York, the badlands of Philly, Boston, LA, Hollywood, Reno, Las Vegas, Camden, Trenton, Princeton.... Part of the reason I even drive for Uber, is my undying love of constantly moving. A lot of the places I've been through have been crapholes. And people AROUND me have been attacked while I remained completely untouched.
People attacked generally are those who make themselves out to be smaller than they are, hide under hoodies, travel with earbuds in their ears or lots of equipment, keep their heads down and their hands hidden. They give off a nervous, uneasy aura, and bad people are attracted to these types of people.
Something in your son's stance in the driver's seat probably unknowingly acted as a trigger to this passenger.

I'm not trying to blame your son really. However, most bad behavior has a trigger, and most of the time this trigger is pulled by the victim.

I'm tiny. I'm female. I'm 5'4" and 126 pounds. I'm a mechanic. I work on diesels, race cars... I give crap 10X worse than I take. I purposefully took martial arts BECAUSE I was always way smaller than everyone around me. Because of all of this, I grew up knowing myself well, accepting who that was, and understanding confidence. And because I'm confident, I have almost never been a target. Bad intentions tend to avoid me and I've never needed to carry a tazer, knife, gun or mace/pepper spray (though I carry a knife and pepper spray to appease my husband who gets way too nervous about me driving for Uber without them). I give off a stance that lets those around me know, I'm pleasant, outgoing, love good convo, but I will serious whoop you into a grave if you mess with me wrong.

I drive all neighborhoods, to any state you want (because I like to road trip, and was probably gonna just hop in the car and end up there anyway for my own amusement, and I might as well get my gas money back for it), all times of the day and night. People have tried hitting on me, and I had a total of ONE person try something funny. My passive aggressive, easy going way of doing things dispatched them so fast they didn't even know they were the brunt of my joke, or that I had just deflected them with words.


Long story short: I think before your son ever thinks of a job like this again, he needs to learn a bit more about himself, learn to not be so unsure, and do some soul searching. This is one of those customer service jobs where people are like bloodhounds, and will sniff out any fault or fear you might have and make you a target.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

So where are y'all getting your tasers? Model recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

The


merryon2nd said:


> Bottom line:
> Most of the time a victim is a victim because they do SOMETHING to PROFILE THEMSELVES as a victim.
> I've been all over. Through all neighborhoods of New York, the badlands of Philly, Boston, LA, Hollywood, Reno, Las Vegas, Camden, Trenton, Princeton.... Part of the reason I even drive for Uber, is my undying love of constantly moving. A lot of the places I've been through have been crapholes. And people AROUND me have been attacked while I remained completely untouched.
> People attacked generally are those who make themselves out to be smaller than they are, hide under hoodies, travel with earbuds in their ears or lots of equipment, keep their heads down and their hands hidden. They give off a nervous, uneasy aura, and bad people are attracted to these types of people.
> ...


Well said!!! Spoken like a real woman! You go girl!


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Bags said:


> My son works for Uber while he is in break for college. Last night he was grabbed by a passenger who reached over his seat. He pulled over and told the guy what are you doing. The passenger then grabbed my son again. He got out of the vehicle and told the guy to get out. The man says after he has sex with him first then he will get out. My son ripped him out the car and at the same time the guy was grabbing at him trying to touch him. My son is only 5.4 160 pounds and this guy was 6.2 over 200. He left him in the road because the guy was drunk and never called anyone because he doesn't want to lose his job. Help me please because I am a dad who feels like I can find him and take care of it myself


Your son needs to report it to Uber, because if he doesn't that guy will just do it to someone else.



swingset said:


> I encourage everyone with a shred of common sense to ignore your blathering and stay away from bad neighborhoods with high crime rates. Don't let polyanna get you hurt.


You probably profile by race too



heynow321 said:


> profiling _is _common sense. I end up in a shit crime-riddled neighborhood? I use common sense and get the hell our of there. I use crime statistics to make my assumptions. I know people like you don't like facts as they get in the way of your feelings but the fact is certain groups commit crime at a higher rate than others. Those certain groups tend to live in poor neighborhoods. Sorry that our common sense has offended your delicate sensibilities snowflake. I think Obama was just another corrupt politician just like bush and the gang and the rest of them, so yes, thug might be an appropriate term one would use.


So you admittedly profile by race. Against the TOS, maybe you should get another job.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I profile by the way people look and where they are. If I'm in a crappy neighborhood and you look like a gang member then you're not getting in my car and I'm chambering a round.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Get a can of aerosal spray disinfectant/air freshner, find the one with the longest list of warnings you can...

Most jurisdictions allow improvised weapons for self defense.

Also it's allowed to carry stuff that isn't a weapon in the strictest sense as long as it's not really a weapon.

Tire iron,
Spray cleaner,
Heavy D cell maglight
Screw driver

your options are limitless.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Claw hammer your way to freedom if need be.
I wouldn't get a can of spray anything. Make sure it's streams, not sprays. If it's sprays, it probably clouds, and you're going to get dosed as is your entire interior. If it's streams then it will aim and stick to the perp.
Streaming pepper gel is the stuff for close quarters indoor combat.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

A heavy-handled footlong screwdriver works wonders. Specially if you keep it tight and sharper on the wedge. Bludgeon or stab. When I'm working in the shop alone, I always keep one of those handy.
And my blade sits on my hip in a holster like a gun. Its sharp, easily concealable, and has the most lovely, lethal curve and serated blade. My husband bought me a taser through army surplus. I never use it, and rarely does it EVER leave my car's boot. I tell him its sitting in the cup rest in the door beside me. I'm a HORRIBLE wife. LMFAO


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> A heavy-handled footlong screwdriver works wonders. Specially if you keep it tight and sharper on the wedge. Bludgeon or stab. When I'm working in the shop alone, I always keep one of those handy.
> And my blade sits on my hip in a holster like a gun. Its sharp, easily concealable, and has the most lovely, lethal curve and serated blade. My husband bought me a taser through army surplus. I never use it, and rarely does it EVER leave my car's boot. I tell him its sitting in the cup rest in the door beside me. I'm a HORRIBLE wife. LMFAO


Blades are weapons,



El Cemento said:


> Claw hammer your way to freedom if need be.
> I wouldn't get a can of spray anything. Make sure it's streams, not sprays. If it's sprays, it probably clouds, and you're going to get dosed as is your entire interior. If it's streams then it will aim and stick to the perp.
> Streaming pepper gel is the stuff for close quarters indoor combat.


Stream pepper spray is a weapon as well.

You can't have weapons by the TOS.

However something like a spray can of Good old fashion toxic as sin OVEN CLEANER... this stuff will ruin your day as well as send anyone you hit with it to the ER if they successfully flee the scene.

Then the police can round up pics of everyone in the hospital for eye injury from an unknown chemical and it will make pulling them out of a lineup a breeze...

Why use pepper spray when you can instead not carry a weapon and cause irreparable eye injury.

https://www.drugs.com/cg/chemical-eye-burns.html

The best defense is right under your sink as we speak...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Blades are weapons,
> 
> Stream pepper spray is a weapon as well.
> 
> ...


no officer
I wasnt carrying it as a weapon.
I was planning to degrease my engine at the car wash . . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> no officer
> I wasnt carrying it as a weapon.
> I was planning to degrease my engine at the car wash . . .


No officer.
I am not going to make ANY statement to you at this time.
I wish to exercise my fifth amendment rights and would like an attorney.

NEVER, ever talk to a cop when you are suspected of a crime.
Never.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Bags said:


> My son works for Uber while he is in break for college. Last night he was grabbed by a passenger who reached over his seat. He pulled over and told the guy what are you doing. The passenger then grabbed my son again. He got out of the vehicle and told the guy to get out. The man says after he has sex with him first then he will get out. My son ripped him out the car and at the same time the guy was grabbing at him trying to touch him. My son is only 5.4 160 pounds and this guy was 6.2 over 200. He left him in the road because the guy was drunk and never called anyone because he doesn't want to lose his job. Help me please because I am a dad who feels like I can find him and take care of it myself


Let your boy be a man!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CenCal559 said:


> Let your boy be a man!


Not these days - we don't raise men.
Or women, for that matter.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Actually... I really don't care if it is against the TOS. If I can't deflect you with words and warnings, and there's no time to wait for the police, you ARE getting the teeth. If it cost me my position on the platform, I could care less. I'll still be alive.

Another thing, why would you even MAKE a statement of any type without a lawyer present? I sure as hell know that I wouldn't. Though I do know that you can get away with carrying certain things if they pertain to your job, and you can prove that you work there and need said items to perform said work in your capacity.

TOS can suck it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Actually... I really don't care if it is against the TOS. If I can't deflect you with words and warnings, and there's no time to wait for the police, you ARE getting the teeth. If it cost me my position on the platform, I could care less. I'll still be alive.
> 
> Another thing, why would you even MAKE a statement of any type without a lawyer present? I sure as hell know that I wouldn't. Though I do know that you can get away with carrying certain things if they pertain to your job, and you can prove that you work there and need said items to perform said work in your capacity.
> 
> TOS can suck it.


Never, ever talk to a cop.
They make their bones by sending people to jail. They don't care (most of em) about guilt or innocence. "Let the jury figure that out". 
They make their bones by sending peeps to jail.
STFU when dealing with cops.


----------

